# Deepcool Products



## abdul89 (Dec 6, 2009)

Im busy putting together a new rig, and iv come across a couple of deepcool cooling products.

Im interested in getting the deepcool rockman fan controller.

They offer a fairly wide range of cooling products which are extremely affordable in my country!

Has anyone had any experience with their products? Anyone heard anything good or bad about their products?

I need to know if the prices are too good to be true...


----------

